# Furnace Vent Target Practice



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

My wife and I just realized that our new 23RS has the heater vents in the floor. These will almost certainly become the recipients of anything little two and four year-old fingers can find to drop in there - crayons, paper clips, hair thingies, and most likely something I'll really need just before I need it.

Has anybody changed their vents to the ones that close, and where did you get them? Or is there a better way to deal with this besides leaving the kids at Grandma and Grandpa's house?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've been looking for magnetic vent covers myself, but can't find any to match my floor color. I think I have to buy white ones and paint them? Anyone?

Do they make closing vents that don't have a lever you would lose a toe on?

Dawn sunny


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You can get the closing vents from Lowes or Home Depot to fit, and the white is the only magnetic covers I've found. Got those from Wally World. They don't really look bad over the vents, and sure does keep stuff out of them!
Darlene action


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I've been looking for magnetic vent covers myself, but can't find any to match my floor color. I think I have to buy white ones and paint them? Anyone?
> 
> Do they make closing vents that don't have a lever you would lose a toe on?
> 
> Dawn sunny


Magnetic covers? You kidding? Those would end up on the back of the car, the lunchbox, and the refrigerator at home holding up finger paintings.

I think some of the vents have a wheel to open / close the louvers.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You can also use vent filter that you get a Walmart and just put them btween the vent cover and floor
That is what I have used for 2 season so far

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> I've been looking for magnetic vent covers myself, but can't find any to match my floor color. I think I have to buy white ones and paint them? Anyone?
> 
> Do they make closing vents that don't have a lever you would lose a toe on?
> 
> Dawn sunny


Magnetic covers? You kidding? Those would end up on the back of the car, the lunchbox, and the refrigerator at home holding up finger paintings.

I think some of the vents have a wheel to open / close the louvers.
[/quote]
dunno, would 8x4 inch magnets fit on a lunch box?


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I replaced my vent covers with 4x10 residential floor vent covers. I used some rubber weather stripping along the 2 long sides of the opening to hold the vent covers in place. The hole is actually about 5x10. Now, I can just pop them off if something falls inside or if I need to clean the duct in the fall (when the vents are open for heat). Otherwise, the vents stay closed. So far so good with not hurting myself on the little lever tucked inside the vent cover to open and close it - and I would be the one to get hurt.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I got the closing vents from Lowe's.

There really isn't a "lever" that sticks out, its more like a little slide on mine.

No problems so far, and they work great to adjust the heat output.

Steve


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got the closing vent covers at a Camper dealer in the area. No not an OB dealer. There are none close.


----------



## GoForIt (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's a cheap, easy, fast fix: I removed each vent and used duct tape with the sticky side face UP to cover the vents. That way the sticky side gathers and holds whatever falls into the vent. Easy to replace when necessary and works Great.

Cheerio,
JB


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I got mine from Lowe's too. Then I got those filter inserts and put those in...that keeps the crud from falling in the duct.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ours came from Lowe's too - as has been said - doesn't really have a sticky-uppy-rip-the-toes-apart part. They have a "box" that fits down into the space (also happens to catch anything that drops through....and is easily cleaned out) and they fit quite snugly into the space. No magnets, no screws, no drillling. A mod that even I can do!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Got mine at Lowes as they had a better selection 4x10

You can see what my new ones look like below. There is a second benefit to keeping the junk out of the vents and that is you can regulate the air flow. On my 28 rss the two end vents really blow and the two middle ones are a bit weak. With the new covers I can pinch off the flow to the two ends and make the flow equal fro all the vents.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

If you are shopping, do keep in mind that there are two common sizes for vent covers. Be sure to measure what your Outback uses before you buy.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Got mine at Lowes as they had a better selection 4x10
> 
> You can see what my new ones look like below. There is a second benefit to keeping the junk out of the vents and that is you can regulate the air flow. On my 28 rss the two end vents really blow and the two middle ones are a bit weak. With the new covers I can pinch off the flow to the two ends and make the flow equal fro all the vents.


That cover looks really nice...I was hoping for some sample photos







Anyone else with vent photos they would like to share?

Thanks!
Dawn


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Got mine at Lowes as they had a better selection 4x10
> 
> You can see what my new ones look like below. There is a second benefit to keeping the junk out of the vents and that is you can regulate the air flow. On my 28 rss the two end vents really blow and the two middle ones are a bit weak. With the new covers I can pinch off the flow to the two ends and make the flow equal fro all the vents.


That cover looks really nice...I was hoping for some sample photos







Anyone else with vent photos they would like to share?

Thanks!
Dawn
[/quote]
Lowe's it will be then! I've seen those very vents. I got 2 of them for our old TT when I cut ventilation holes for the new converter and inverter. Pried the cover off of the "box", popped 'em on and they look like they've been there forever


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I got the closing vents from Lowe's.
> 
> There really isn't a "lever" that sticks out, its more like a little slide on mine.
> 
> ...


I picked some up at Rona (I'm in Canada), and they also have a slide. They are pewter finished and match the nickel plated knobs and fasteners great.

Randy
[/quote]

Please post a pic we would love to see what they look like.
[/quote]

Darn....cheated out of an extra post again..........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice "mod" Andy. Might have to run over to Lowes and get myself a few of these this weekend.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

They are better looking than your average vent, aren't they?
Look like they would be easier on little bare feet too!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> They are better looking than your average vent, aren't they?
> Look like they would be easier on little bare feet too!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


They do
DW would like those

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> They are better looking than your average vent, aren't they?
> Look like they would be easier on little bare feet too!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I've got the list...and I'm off to Lowes tomorrow!!


----------

